# Nutritional Supplements



## AndrewHealth (Oct 13, 2004)

I use USANA Essentials myself (a brand I distribute as an independent
associate with the company) ... bar none, the best multi out there.
I'm not too familiar with the others on this site, but if they are
pharmaceutical grade and adhere to GMPs as well as the USP guidelines
for dissolution (USANA does all of this) then they are probably good
contenders as well. As much as you can cut hairs on cost and
ingredients, the power for me was the testimonials from the people who
have been taking them and experienced dramatic changes in their life.

My priority is to inform, not to sell.  USANAproducts


----------

